# SELLING section help!



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

i had a post in the selling section, i wasnt laid out in the template as i have 43 babies to sell and it would just take too long to write it all out. the way i laid the post out was quite easy to read and made it alot quicker, it looked like this:

_Mod edit to remove duplicate of disallowed post_

i didnt see what the problem with this was. can someone please help me out on how i can post all these babies for sale, that isnt going to take me forever


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

The forms are there for a reason, and templates must be used as per forum rules.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It is unusual that people have so many mice to sell all at once. If you copy and paste the template, then copy and paste from your post and add the extra info, it shouldn't take you that long to do.


----------



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

i have so many because, i brought some mice (my first mice) and 4 turned out to be pregnant, so i now have 43 babies to sell. the problem i have it that there will be 43 templates in my 1 post, this will make it every long, is there anyway i can make it shorter


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You do one per litter...


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Make four posts, one for each mum's litter, and describe the bubs of each litter in one form?


----------

